# Question on winter rims/tires for 98 frontier



## watermark (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey everyone,
I've got a 98 2wd frontier and I'm looking for an inexpensive winter tire setup for some time I'll be spending in the mountains. Is the bolt size my only real concern for rims? I don't plan to use them much so I want to get the cheapest rims I can (poor grad student), and put any money into the tires. I see rims on ebay and I know I can go pull from a junkyard, and I don't figure those sources are likely to know the size ratios for the bolts. Any other rim considerations? I guess if I don't get rims off a frontier, I need another rwd source? Any other brake/fit considerations?

I've been reading all over the web about winter tires and I haven't decided whether to buy some used winter tires, or cheap new ones. But I assume I'll track down some cheap 15" rims and then find some snow tires that will fit, likely down a size. The rim situation seems to me to not warrant much investment. 

thanks for the help,

Mark


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If you're going to be driving on snow covered mountain roads, my advice to you would be to buy the best set of tires you can get. This is not an area you should try to save a buck in, especially with used tires. When it comes to winter tires you typically get what you pay for.


----------

